# Is she pregnant?



## sunnysideupfarm (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello, I have a Jersey heifer born Aug. 27 2017. She was bred Dec. 1, 2018, via Ai tech. I did not get her checked for pregnancy. When The fellow came to do her hooves he asked me if she was pregnant. Her udders have grown in the last 2 months.Would love to hear form those who have had experience with heifers, Thanks, see pics.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 30, 2019)

Not a great deal of experience, but looks pregnant to me.


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you for your thoughts.  This is our first heifer. We have Nubian and Nigerian dairy goats too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 31, 2019)

I have had cows many moons ago, ...my guess would be yes also 
You have my favorite two breeds of goats ....


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Jul 31, 2019)

Yes, They are the best!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 31, 2019)

sunnysideupfarm said:


> Yes, They are the best!



I was at the most awesome goat farm ever yesterday, they breed nigerians, nubians  and mini nubians. They had so many goats and such a perfect  set up, I thought I was in heaven , lol


----------



## sunnysideupfarm (Jul 31, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I was at the most awesome goat farm ever yesterday, they breed nigerians, nubians  and mini nubians. They had so many goats and such a perfect  set up, I thought I was in heaven , lol


----------

